# How Fast classic pochmman can go?



## VirKill (Nov 16, 2008)

Since Erik already prove we can get sub 20 with beginner method, so, how fast actually someone can reach using classic pochmman? I'm a new kid in BLD. Had successful BLD one week ago. My PB is 5:36 but I average 8. My plan is move to M2 when my memorization is below 2 minutes (I suck at memorization).

So....how fast you can get with classic pochmman?

Thanks for reply



_ps:sorry for bad english, I live in a country with more than 500 languages._


----------



## tim (Nov 16, 2008)

VirKill said:


> So....how fast you can get with classic pochmman?


Under 60s. And constantly under 1:30 minutes.


VirKill said:


> _ps:sorry for bad english, I live in a country with more than 500 languages._


In which country do you live?


----------



## Escher (Nov 16, 2008)

i think derrick eide got sub 1 a while ago, but i wasnt cubing then... tis just a fleeting memory


----------



## VirKill (Nov 16, 2008)

tim said:


> Under 60s. And constantly under 1:30 minutes.


Wow....That's really2 motivated me. I'm not planning to break any WR or somethin, I'm just want to reach sub 2 for now. It will be hard for my slow hand. Thanks, tim.



tim said:


> In which country do you live?


Indonesia


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 16, 2008)

Dennis Strelau (sorry about the spelling xD) got really fast times, around 1:10 I think. He has videos on youtube of him doing it.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Nov 16, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> Dennis Strelau (sorry about the spelling xD) got really fast times, around 1:10 I think. He has videos on youtube of him doing it.



Thanks
I got 1:02.68 min with old pochmann, thats true.
Here is the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqmONvm1VFI
Just practise

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 16, 2008)

Escher said:


> i think derrick eide got sub 1 a while ago, but i wasnt cubing then... tis just a fleeting memory




yepp indeed 
my pb was 59.88 with old pochmann and thats when i realized i reached my limit and moved onto M2.


----------



## VirKill (Nov 17, 2008)

You guys super!! I hope my memo is faster than my execution. My memo is around 3-8 minutes. I have to do double/triple check my memo to get good accuracy. Can you guys give me a clue about this? To reduce my memo time?

I assume that most classic pochmman use story method. So, when you look into piece by piece, you automatically create a story quickly? And also count the items to detect parity? When you do fast memorization (30sec or less) what's actually you guys do in that short period of time?

Thanks for reply...


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 17, 2008)

VirKill said:


> You guys super!! I hope my memo is faster than my execution. My memo is around 3-8 minutes. I have to do double/triple check my memo to get good accuracy. Can you guys give me a clue about this? To reduce my memo time?
> 
> I assume that most classic pochmman use story method. So, when you look into piece by piece, you automatically create a story quickly? And also count the items to detect parity? When you do fast memorization (30sec or less) what's actually you guys do in that short period of time?
> 
> Thanks for reply...



Check out this thread, it has a lot of information on getting your times faster:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6581


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Nov 17, 2008)

VirKill said:


> You guys super!! I hope my memo is faster than my execution. My memo is around 3-8 minutes. I have to do double/triple check my memo to get good accuracy. Can you guys give me a clue about this? To reduce my memo time?
> 
> I assume that most classic pochmman use story method. So, when you look into piece by piece, you automatically create a story quickly? And also count the items to detect parity? When you do fast memorization (30sec or less) what's actually you guys do in that short period of time?
> 
> Thanks for reply...



Yes, just create a story in your mind, dont care about the time, just make sure, that you can make up a story in your mind with good "pictures", so you really have too see the images, okay?
Then your times will drop for sure

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## VirKill (Nov 18, 2008)

^^
Dennis, i watched most of your video, and I love it!!!! I love the way you react after the cube solved... hehehehe. It was amazing, and fun. Especially when you kiss your girlfriend ^^ I'm soo jelaous, I wish my girlfriend support me in cubing. *sigh*


Thanks for the tips, you're my hero now...

edit: I'm following your tips, and it works!!! I'm just do it and the result was 06:45.14. Simply amazing. Hopefully sub 5 next week.


----------



## vloc15 (Nov 18, 2008)

what is PB??


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 18, 2008)

vloc15 said:


> what is PB??



Personal Best.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Nov 18, 2008)

VirKill said:


> ^^
> Dennis, i watched most of your video, and I love it!!!! I love the way you react after the cube solved... hehehehe. It was amazing, and fun. Especially when you kiss your girlfriend ^^ I'm soo jelaous, I wish my girlfriend support me in cubing. *sigh*
> 
> 
> ...



WOOOOOOOOOOOHHOOOOO!!
Thats amazing man, you did it and already works...soon you will find your own style and it will work perfectly for you
Thanks man, nice to be a hero

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## ManasijV (Jul 5, 2009)

I average 2:30. With 1 minute memo. so it can be much faster.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 5, 2009)

My fastest is 1:33 with a very lucky solve. Normally it's around 2:10-2:15.


----------



## TheJoker (Jul 6, 2009)

@DennisStrehlau
hello sir. could you give any tip of you memo? as it was the memo hindering me a good bld solve. i average around 2min memo to have an accuracy of 90%.

and i average 1:20 on execution. i use classic pochman on corners and M2 on edge. my PB of 36.xx execution was done during a competition. as i pull down my bld mask and glance the time it was 2:28.xx so it is around 2:30 i started executing bld. and when i'm done it is 3:06.xx so i was very excited. i think it was a lucky scramble. 6 corners and 8 edges.

it is not my fastest bld solve but it is my fastest during competition. if i reduced my memo time also my success rate also reduce.

i know i search this forum on different memo method but if you don't mind could you give any tip about your memo? it was fast and i would like to reduce my memo not to break any record just to compensate my fast execution on my poor memo.

thanks a lot. hehehehehhe...


----------

